# 39' elgin 4 star twin bar/ omaha



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 14, 2013)

http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/3743455105.html


----------



## videoranger (Apr 16, 2013)

That bike is nice. I wonder who ended up with it?


----------



## videoranger (Apr 21, 2013)

http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/3756246373.html

Nice '39 Elgin still on Craig's. Asking price seems good and it's sure a beauty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Doesn't look to be a bad looking bike but I think its quite a bit over the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Apr 22, 2013)

I was wondering about the pricing on that one Shawn, I'm not familiar with what's out there for Elgin twin bars and going prices. It does look pretty cool.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 22, 2013)

Everything is negotiable.  Not to far from the mark.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 23, 2013)

*Price*

Price seems not so bad to me. It's not miles off - just some   - it even has the correct rear reflector. It's a pretty nice bike and not so bad restored.


----------

